# IDPA competition Gun????



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to start shooting IDPA and the only Kimber i have is the Ultra CDP ll. I think I need a gun with a longer barrel. Maybe move up to the Pro CDP. Any suggestions helpful. Thanks!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe not a suggestion you want to hear. I suggest shooting IDPA with your carry gun. you may not (or may) win, but they are set up for that not to be a handicap, and you gain valuable experience.
As for the Kimber. Are you looking for a reason? GO for it.:smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Maybe not a suggestion you want to hear. I suggest shooting IDPA with your carry gun. you may not (or may) win, but they are set up for that not to be a handicap, and you gain valuable experience.
> As for the Kimber.  Are you looking for a reason? GO for it.:smt033


+1 on the carry gun. Just my .02. I use mine for the majority of the competitive shoots at my local range. That's the one I use for protection, that's the one I want to know the best.:smt033


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> +1 on the carry gun. Just my .02. I use mine for the majority of the competitive shoots at my local range. That's the one I use for protection, that's the one I want to know the best.:smt033


+1 get to know the one you may use to defend your life with


----------

